

What A Job Offer From Apple Looks Like - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-a-job-offer-from-apple-looks-like-2009-10

======
lamby
It's very difficult for to understand the mindset of someone who admires a
computer company so much that they'd read blog articles about its stationary.

------
ErrantX
Original link: [http://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2009/10/unboxing-you-won-
see-...](http://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2009/10/unboxing-you-won-see-on-
gizmodo-or.html)

